# Newhaven-Dieppe Ferry cost anomaly



## moonshadow (Jan 10, 2017)

We have just booked our ferry. While I was calculating the cheapest fare I noticed that if you book two singles it works out cheaper than the combined cost of a return, quite bizarre. Foolishly I didn't test whether you get the OAP discount off the single fares, for which you have to phone to book. Thought this might be useful for someone. It cost us £188 return for a 7m van.


----------



## moonshadow (Jan 10, 2017)

We didn't choose the cheapest time, could have been less, but as with all things I think the price goes up the nearer to departure and the fuller the ferry/plane/bus/train


----------

